# Fantastic router mortiser



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

This is really nice. What an idea.
YouTube - Multi slot mortising machine
Web site here.
http://woodgears.ca/slot_mortiser/


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, that guys got some great gears working in his noggin! Great find, thanks for posting.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great Mike

OK, you make one and I will too  it's true it's not made in the KISS way but a fun tool to make...not to be smart ass but I wounder if he has a plunge base for his router.. after all how many times do you make M & T joints..
I should not talk I have many jigs/tools to do that one thing...but after all the jigs and tools the KISS way is the best way...it's nice of him to share his way but I think he is into the gear thing more or less....all that work for the gear setup...but that's just my 2 cents.. 



=============



AxlMyk said:


> This is really nice. What an idea.
> YouTube - Multi slot mortising machine
> Web site here.
> Multi slot mortising machine


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The Guy runs a great web site and is willing to share a lot of his ideas. There is always another way to do something.KISS is great, but sometimes...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Tell you what Bob. We'll be in Co. tomorrow. Get ready to work on one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Ok,,,,are you flying in or driving ?...did I miss your note about driving...that's a long drive in one day... hahahaha ..by the way how's your ticker ? ,,,can you get tough the air port with that..and do you need to open your shirt to show them you don't have a bomb under your shirt or in your shoes..

That's my pet peeve with air ports,just how many would put a bomb in ones shoe...wouldn't they put in the cargo hole......with all the other stuff.
One guys puts one in his shoe and they go off the deep end..  I'm sure glad he didn't put it in his back pocket.. they would have you take your pants off..then...

===========






AxlMyk said:


> Tell you what Bob. We'll be in Co. tomorrow. Get ready to work on one.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Ok,,,,are you flying in or driving ?...did I miss your note about driving...that's a long drive in one day... hahahaha ..by the way how's your ticker ? ,,,can you get tough the air port with that..and do you need to open your shirt to show them you don't have a bomb under your shirt or in your shoes..


Flying this time. I hate airlines now. I'll have to tell the nice lady that I need to be checked by hand, and please check my bump.:laugh: I'll call you Mon. or Tues.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Incredible little machine! How does this guy sleep at night? The "gears" must be constantly turning. :jester:


----------



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

The guy is a Freak!    I mean that in the absolute best way. 

I have seen another jig of his discussed on talk festool. It is even crazier
GRINNING YouTube - Box joint jig with screw advance

Thanks Craig


----------

